# Help Identifying Citizen



## Bruce Weinel (Mar 4, 2008)

I have a Citizen Automatic 21 Jewel watch which was given to my [deceased] father-in-law by the King of Thailand, which whom he served in the "Thai Tigers" underground during WW II, upon his retirement. It is a stainless case with stainless link band, round white face with gold hour points, a thick beveled crystal and a day/date that shows either English or Japanese day names. The back of the watch case, besides the typical "Water Resist" marking has these identifications:

8200-039769 RC

30700282

GN-4W-S

Any information on (1) date of manufacture, (2) details on model or (3) rough value would be greatly appreciated. My family is interested in whether it is of more than sentimental value. And whether it would benefit from, and justify the cost of, a major clean and adjustment. It runs and keeps the day/date, but loses about 30 minutes a day despite re-adjusting time [so the slowdown exceeds the auto-rate-adjust]. It is handsome, but heavy for daily wear -- although my father-in-law wore it for years as the head of district police.


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the forum!









If you post some pictures then I'm sure somebody here will be able to help you!


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Welcome to









Pictures would help.

Use an online picture host such as photobucket.com and then insert the img tag in to your post.


----------



## piet (Feb 12, 2008)

Hello Bruce 2800 is the movement here is an link to info about this movemeny

http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi...p;Citizen_8200A

greetings piet


----------



## Bruce Weinel (Mar 4, 2008)

piet said:


> Hello Bruce 2800 is the movement here is an link to info about this movemeny
> 
> http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi...p;Citizen_8200A
> 
> greetings piet


Thanks piet, that appears to be the movement (although I'm not sure about 8200A, since the model only shows 8200, perhaps this one is pre-1975). Khun Pa never told us when the King gave it to him. And an additional piece of data: it weighs 77 grams (with the band). As I said, it is quite heavy...

And here are the pictures requested:


----------



## Bruce Weinel (Mar 4, 2008)

A final piece of data, the miniscule print at the bottom of the face seems to be:

P 8200-987352 SMS


----------

